
Linguistic Analysis of Trump's Speeches - moioci
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/06/us/politics/95000-words-many-of-them-ominous-from-donald-trumps-tongue.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
Throwaway10323
He did a campaign speech in my home town on Nov 30th and he can get his points
across rather easily. I may or may not agree with him, but he is rather good
at it. I only went because he was in town, if someone else running for
president was in town, I'd go to his or her speech.

------
romanhn
Apologies for wading into Godwin's Law territory, but this article draws a
picture scarily reminiscent of Hitler's scaremongering.

